# [XFCE4] tapeta

## Poe

czesc.

cos ostatnio skopalo mi się w xfce4.4.2, mianowicie nie da się ustawić tapety. po prostu po pewnym restarcie wcięlo tapetę i jest zwykły gradient. czasami zaskoczy w ten sposób, że odznaczę opcję "allow xfce to manage your desktop" i potem ją zanaczę jeszcze raz i wybiorę obraz, ale to działa tylko na chwilę, potem znowu znika, jak chcę zmienić na coś innego. macie może pomysl co to może być?

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

hm, włączylem compiza, włączyłem ustawienia desktopu w xfce, wyłączyłem 'allow xfce to manage your desktop' i tapeta jest, tylko, ze przez to nie mam teraz menu pod prawym przyciskiem myszy... jak znowu zaznacze 'allow...' to znow znika tapeta.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przebuduj xfdesktop profilaktycznie. Może, strzelam, zaktualizowałeś libpng czy inny i się xfdesktop wywala?

----------

## Poe

xfdesktop przebudowywałem. libpng, nie przypomniam sobie, zeby byl ostatnio ruszany. przekompiluje raz jeszcze, pierw libpng potem desktop, zobaczymy czy coś to da.

----------

## wodzik

administrator to moze pisac posta pod postem :P, co do menu pod przyciskiem myszy u mnie dziala tylko gdy ta opcja jest zaznaczona i to bez wzgledu na to czy w opcjach mam zaznaczone, zeby to menu bylo, czy nie. na twoim miejscu przebudowal bym xfdesktop.

---------EDIT---------

jak zaczelem pisac nie bylo jeszce postu o przebudowie xfdesktop ;]

a ikony u Ciebie dzialaja?

----------

## Poe

tak, moze  :Wink:  ja wyznaje zasade (i stosuje ją wobec innych), ze jak drugi post jest juz jakis czas pozniej napisany, albo ze wnosi cos istotnego, to nei łącze, zeby topic był zbumpowany, no ale EOT

przebudowalem libpng, libxfcegui4 i xfdesktop, ale nic to nie dało, efekt ten sam, co do ikon, nie wiem, nie uzywam.

----------

## wodzik

bardziej chodzilo mi o to, zeby sprawdzic, czy xfdesktop ci dziala. co pokazuje ps aux| grep xfdesktop

----------

## Poe

```

poe       2953  0.1  1.2 168316 12540 tty1     S    15:08   0:00 xfdesktop --display :0.0 --sm-client-id 117f000001000117512133500000148320003

poe       3118  0.0  0.0   5112   804 pts/0    S+   15:14   0:00 grep xfdesktop

```

czyli jak widać, działa

----------

## Poe

zrobiłem w ten sposób, odpalilem desktop settings, tam dalem nową listę i do tej listy dodałem wszystkie pliki obrazów z mojego katalogu gdzie mam tapety, dałem zapisz i po wklepaniu xfdesktop --reload zmienia sie tapeta brana z tej listy, po ponowym zreloadowaniu zmienia sie na inną, tak przeładowywując zmieniam tapety, ale tylko 3 z całej listy mi ładuje. wiec owszem, --reload działa ale tylko na 3 tapety, reszty jakby nie widział. dodanie do listy tylko jednej tapety nic nie daje. wtedy dalej mam zwykły kolor jako tapetę.

----------

